# Meet all my Furkids and Babies



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

Let me introduce...

Kandie










Kaine










Tootsie










Yoshi










MeiLing










Kioko


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to SM!  Your babies are just too cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Very cute fur family! Maltese and Yorkies, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Cuties!! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Very cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Welcome to SM!  Your babies are just too cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



thank you!


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Very cute fur family! Maltese and Yorkies, you can't go wrong![/B]




hehe...thanks...i think i recognized your picture from Yorkietalk.com. I came right over to Spoiledmaltese when you bought up the website name when talking about the Madan brushes...i am trying to order 2 but have not heard anything back yet...hehe


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Cuties!! :wub:[/B]



thanks!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to spoiled Maltese. Did your Yorkies have the pups?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

There's all adorable, and they have some very cute clothes.


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Very cute! :wub: :wub:[/B]


thank you!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Very cute babies! Welcome to SM! I think you'll love it here! Lots of Maltese AND Yorkie lovers here! (I had a Yorkie a very long time ago. 

Cyndi


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Welcome to spoiled Maltese. Did your Yorkies have the pups?[/B]


thank you...no actually I just got the 2 puppies...MeiLing sire just won 2 best of winners in the Ft. Worth show this pass weekend...hehe...

and Kioko is a piebald gene carrier...

They are from different lines...thanks


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> There's all adorable, and they have some very cute clothes.[/B]


Thank you..i shop long and hard for all my furkids...i think that is why's breaking my bank account...but i don't care...anything for my babies...hehe


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Very cute pups.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

aww! what an adorable family! Welcome to SM!!!!


oh btw, you can click on "quote" on each message you want to reply back to many instead of just "reply" (just hit "reply" on the very last message you're including after pushing "quote" for the other messages) that way you can reply back to everyone in one post rather than hitting reply, write, hit post, reply, write, post, etc!


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Very cute babies! Welcome to SM! I think you'll love it here! Lots of Maltese AND Yorkie lovers here! (I had a Yorkie a very long time ago.
> 
> Cyndi[/B]



thanks for the warm welcome...i actually belong to yorkietalk.com, maltesetalk.com and just4yorkies.com also. i just recently learn about spoiledmaltese.com.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They are all just adorable :wub:


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> aww! what an adorable family! Welcome to SM!!!!
> 
> 
> oh btw, you can click on "quote" on each message you want to reply back to many instead of just "reply" (just hit "reply" on the very last message you're including after pushing "quote" for the other messages) that way you can reply back to everyone in one post rather than hitting reply, write, hit post, reply, write, post, etc![/B]


thanks for the info...hehe..it will help me out a lot...hehe...

and thanks for the warm welcome...hehe


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected] 


That is the address to e-mail for the brushes that you would like to order.


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> They are all just adorable :wub:[/B]


thanks!


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> [email protected]
> 
> 
> That is the address to e-mail for the brushes that you would like to order.[/B]



thanks for the info..i have already sent her an email...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very cute!!! It looks like you need 1 more Maltese to even out the gang! :aktion033: Is having 6 dogs legal where you live? I know it's not in my city.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You have quite the adorable family :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! You've got an adorable flufffamily!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to SM . . .you will love it here . . .everyone is wonderful. Hope you will have lots of fun getting to know everyone . . . 

As for your pack, they are all sooo adorable . . I have seen a lot of your yorkie furbabies on another forum but did not realize you had malteses as well. Boy aren't you the lucky one :wub: I wish i could have more. :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You have some well dressed little guys there. 
Tina


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome, your babies are cute.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

too cute. :wub: welcome to SM.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

They're all so sweet & beautiful to boot!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a family!!!!!....just precious!! I bet there's never a dull moment in your house! :biggrin:


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Very cute pups.[/B]



thanks.


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Very cute!!! It looks like you need 1 more Maltese to even out the gang! :aktion033: Is having 6 dogs legal where you live? I know it's not in my city. [/B]



Hehe i actually would need 2 more maltese to even out the gang...thanks


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> You have quite the adorable family :wub:[/B]


thank you...hehe


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! You've got an adorable flufffamily!!![/B]



thank you...heheh


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Welcome to SM . . .you will love it here . . .everyone is wonderful. Hope you will have lots of fun getting to know everyone . . .
> 
> As for your pack, they are all sooo adorable . . I have seen a lot of your yorkie furbabies on another forum but did not realize you had malteses as well. Boy aren't you the lucky one :wub: I wish i could have more. :biggrin:[/B]


thank you...yes i am a member of yorkietalk.com, maltesetalk.com, and several other ones....hehe...too many to name.

Maltese were actually my first breed that i fell in love with. Then next came the Yorkshire terrier...hehe...both breed have their own special place in my heart...hehe..


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> You have some well dressed little guys there.
> Tina[/B]



thank you!


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> Welcome, your babies are cute.[/B]



thank you..heheh..


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> too cute. :wub: welcome to SM. [/B]




thank you...and your baby is cute...i just love that face...hehe


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> They're all so sweet & beautiful to boot![/B]



thank you so much!


----------



## XxMxAxRxYxX (Mar 25, 2008)

> What a family!!!!!....just precious!! I bet there's never a dull moment in your house! :biggrin:[/B]


you are correct...not one dull moment...hehe....thank you for the compliment!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I can tell that you have a house full of love!!!! :wub: 
Wonderful babies. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Your babies are very cute and very well dressed.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Your furbabies are just adorable and dressed so cute. Welcome to SM


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Such a DARLING fur family :wub: . Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome! You have a very cute family. I love the shirt that Yoshi has on in this pic!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Your family is so cute.... what fun you all must have! Thank you for sharing them all with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWW! Your babies are cute!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww all your babies are beautiful.


----------

